# A few updated pics. Hope you like them!!!



## rb26z32 (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

OMG!!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

mommy:nervous:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like a lot of work,to put it in:smokin:


----------



## "SMOKY" (Jan 28, 2006)

nice job !


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

look stunning.ive always wanted a 300zx but yours has the best nissan engine.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Well done that man! :bowdown1: 
Nice mate. always prefered the interior of the zx, and it looks sleeker as well.
Whats the power?


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)

Christ, I bet that was a b1tch to fit.......top man


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Bow down to you!!!

Butuz


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

awsome project, car looks stunning

James.


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

WOW!!  

absoultely awesome:bowdown1: :bowdown1: The way the 300ZX should always have been, IMO.


----------



## purplepower (May 26, 2005)

Sweet! - Another RB26 swap hero 

How much work was involved in fitting?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

amazing.....


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

amazing amount of work and the car itself looks awesome to with all the black!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

great work you have done there.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great looking swap. Top effort.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Great job, but I think you should have painted the engine like this:











It would have suited the black theme of the car better IMHO. 

/P


----------

